# Michael Jackson



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Just got a tex from a friend who said MJ dropped dead...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31552029/ns/entertainment-music/

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdaily/inde...cardiac-arrest/

Found these on the web...

TMZ front page...

http://www.tmz.com/

MJ is dead!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DEAD!

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/world/mich...90626-cyjb.html


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep he is YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

rip


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Yep he is YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww


Despite being a perv, he did make some classic songs.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I recently started to like his songs. and gave him some more respect, this is just sad. think about his kids.

I bet the people with concert tickets will be selling them in years for like 100 bucks.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

He's still alive.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

damn


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

rest in peace you talented child molester


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey so now they're saying he suffered cardiac arrest but may still be alive...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Eiher way the internet is lit the f*ck up right now I have never seen news travel like this


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvis is still alive


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the LA times reported at 3:15 that he was in a coma, but pronounced dead at the hospital.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cbs and la times are staing he's dead


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

That's what i am saying.... maybe him and jacko are chilling in thailand right now laughing at us???


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thats nuts.
I wouldve never thought hed die this year...


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

exodon king said:


>










he's up there right now with fara faucet, one of them died of cancer one of them is a cancer guess which guys!!!


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

exodon king said:


>


Ever give any thought to the possibility Jacko will come back with a zombie army like in thriller??


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

:-(
:-(
:-(


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cmon guys He TOUCHED CHILDREN PEOPLE HE MOLESTED CHILDREN!!!!!!
Just like I said in the shoutbox if jeffery Dalhmer moonwalked and sung songs and owned a monkey would you cry for him???


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


>










he's up there right now with fara faucet, one of them died of cancer one of them is a cancer guess which guys!!!
[/quote]

hahhaha. yeah it seemed like the most appropriate pic for the occasion


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Cmon guys He TOUCHED CHILDREN PEOPLE HE MOLESTED CHILDREN!!!!!!
> Just like I said in the shoutbox if jeffery Dalhmer moonwalked and sung songs and owned a monkey would you cry for him???


Please..... Dahmer couldn't moonwalk.... That's crazy talk!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Cmon guys He TOUCHED CHILDREN PEOPLE HE MOLESTED CHILDREN!!!!!!
> Just like I said in the shoutbox if jeffery Dalhmer moonwalked and sung songs and owned a monkey would you cry for him???


Sure like i said before he may like little kids, but he did have some accomplishments in music. I also cant understand what parents would let their kids "sleep over" at his house even if hes a "suspected" child molestor.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

if he touched them or he didnt he was still a great guy back in the day.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You guys know that famous people die in 3s right? the question is who else is going to kick the bucket today....

Its actually sad, despite the bad allegations against him, NOBODY can dance like him... hes the king


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> You guys know that famous people die in 3s right? the question is who else is going to kick the bucket today....
> 
> Its actually sad, despite the bad allegations against him, NOBODY can dance like him... hes the king


ed mcmahon a couple days ago
?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

scrubbs said:


> ed mcmahon a couple days ago
> ?


no sh*t... could be!

We will have to see


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

r.i.p MJ....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the world is on crack man straight up crack. I don't get anyone making outs for a child molestor maybe they should interview the kids he touched and see how they feel????? No wait they have a therapist to tell how they feel for THE REST OF THEIR LIVES!!!! But that's ok cause he wrote billy jean so the odd sodomy and perversion with an innocent child is cool


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Cmon guys He TOUCHED CHILDREN PEOPLE HE MOLESTED CHILDREN!!!!!!
> Just like I said in the shoutbox if jeffery Dalhmer moonwalked and sung songs and owned a monkey would you cry for him???












Strange fella... yes, but i dont believe for one second he was a pedo

RIP


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think the world is on crack man straight up crack. I don't get anyone making outs for a child molestor maybe they should interview the kids he touched and see how they feel????? No wait they have a therapist to tell how they feel for THE REST OF THEIR LIVES!!!! But that's ok cause he wrote billy jean so the odd sodomy and perversion with an innocent child is cool


 i stil ldont see what parent would leave their child with him especially after a bunhc of accusations. I dont think anybody is saying molesting children is right, but its two separate things though. Regardless of what else he does, he had a large impact on the music industry. His fame does not make molesting children right or wrong. His fames has nothing to do with that and imo its an aentirly separate matter.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I am done this has got surreal for me man, have fun make sure you all have a candlelight vigil for poor Mj and his fans as I am going to cry for the Marquis de Sade as I believe he was a great guy too!!! I'm out all this is just getting me mad and maybe unjustly so and maybe I'm wrong cause viewing the actions of so many I really hope I am cause this is twisted.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Mattones said:


> I recently started to like his songs. and gave him some more respect, this is just sad.* think about his kids.
> *
> I bet the people with concert tickets will be selling them in years for like 100 bucks.


Yeah, they finally have a shot at a normal life...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> ed mcmahon a couple days ago
> ?


no sh*t... could be!

We will have to see
[/quote]

Some lady celeb died today aswell.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Mattones said:


> ed mcmahon a couple days ago
> ?


no sh*t... could be!

We will have to see
[/quote]

Some lady celeb died today aswell.
[/quote]

Farah Faucet...

The circle of 3 is complete...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mattones said:


> ed mcmahon a couple days ago
> ?


no sh*t... could be!

We will have to see
[/quote]

Some lady celeb died today aswell.
[/quote]

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected]° said:


> I recently started to like his songs. and gave him some more respect, this is just sad.* think about his kids.
> *
> I bet the people with concert tickets will be selling them in years for like 100 bucks.


Yeah, they finally have a shot at a normal life...
[/quote]

are you kidding?
he has a kid named BLANKET for christs sake. 
there is no normal life for those kids


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I like his music but honestly couldnt stand the guy.

Hey Wheres Quint? I thought he'd be the first to report on this :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

exodon king said:


> I recently started to like his songs. and gave him some more respect, this is just sad.* think about his kids.
> *
> I bet the people with concert tickets will be selling them in years for like 100 bucks.


Yeah, they finally have* a shot at a normal lif*e...
[/quote]

are you kidding?
he has a kid named BLANKET for christs sake. 
there is no normal life for those kids
[/quote]

Read closely...

I in now way guaranteed a normal life, just said they might have a shot..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> I recently started to like his songs. and gave him some more respect, this is just sad.* think about his kids.
> *
> I bet the people with concert tickets will be selling them in years for like 100 bucks.


Yeah, they finally have* a shot at a normal lif*e...
[/quote]

are you kidding?
he has a kid named BLANKET for christs sake. 
there is no normal life for those kids
[/quote]

Read closely...

I in now way guaranteed a normal life, just said they might have a shot..
[/quote]

He has a kid names blanket? I know he has like 3 prince micheals, but i didnt know one was actually named blanket. i saw that in a south park episode, but i thought they were just making fun or him. Why do celebs name their kids such weird stuff liek george formans family of georges and frank zappa who has a kid thats named moon something then i think another child with an equally strange name.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

not even a shot.
though theres a good chance blanket will own the rights to the beatles music and the bones of the elephant man. hahahahah


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Now there's rumors Jeff Goldblum died too ?

Prolly just some bad prank by a f**ktard........


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

This sucks. Michael and Arron Neville are my 2 absolute favorite singers.

I dont care what he does in his private time, its not affecting his music in a bad way. thats like saying if leonardo decrapio turns out to be into witchcraft I'll never watch titanic again. I'm not using this hammer to put this nail in the wall because there a gay guy who works at that hammer shop. Its not the point, its not about the man, its about the product he produced(great music)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

rest in peace


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

...Jay... said:


> This sucks. Michael and Arron Neville are my 2 absolute favorite singers.
> 
> I dont care what he does in his private time, its not affecting his music in a bad way. thats like saying if leonardo decrapio turns out to be into witchcraft I'll never watch titanic again. I'm not using this hammer to put this nail in the wall because there a gay guy who works at that hammer shop. Its not the point, its not about the man, its about the product he produced(great music)


Who needs a reason to not watch Titanic again???


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

whats the difference between farrah fawcett and mj....?

about 7 hours....


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Medics suggest the cause was cardiac arrest.... but i blame it on the boogie!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> View attachment 182338


 That tattoos not even that good.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> That tattoos not even that good.


it's fuckin' awful ! How could someone have that on his body ??


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Prince Michael Jackson,Paris Michael Katherine Jackson, and Prince Michael Jackson II (Blanket Jackson).

Blanket isn't a legal name lol


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think the world is on crack man straight up crack. I don't get anyone making outs for a child molestor maybe they should interview the kids he touched and see how they feel????? No wait they have a therapist to tell how they feel for THE REST OF THEIR LIVES!!!! But that's ok cause he wrote billy jean so the odd sodomy and perversion with an innocent child is cool


yes im with you hundred percent on this! WTF! this guy is rotting in hell as we speak getting sodomized by the biggest reddest meanest m**********r with a crucial case of pryapism and blue balls ever! f*ck jacko even if his songs where hits! he deserved it!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

bahahahha. agreed.

like i said. he will be remembered for EVERYTHING he has done.
yeah, he WAS an amazing artist, but man in the mirror does not counteract touching little boys.

and the world keeps spinning...


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

He was a f*cked up person. But you cant say the man couldnt sing and dance. Back in the day he WAS the sh*t!!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah, he was great at singing and dancing his way into little boys pants. (though im sure the wine and roofies helped too)


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Dunno about Jacko : plausible he did it but also plausible he was pretty naive and open wide to extortions......


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

“The first time someone calls you a horse you punch him in the nose, the second time someone calls you a horse you call him a jerk, but the third time someone calls you a horse, well then perhaps it's time to go shopping for a saddle."


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

charles manson was a musician and a lot of people liked his music.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

blbig50 said:


>


That explains a lot of RnR's anger!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Awful lot of famous white people dying today.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

in honor of Jacko's passing

wait for it.

all little boys will wear their pants at half mast tomorrow.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> in honor of Jacko's passing
> 
> wait for it.
> 
> all little boys will wear their pants at half mast tomorrow.


my little bro's facebook status - Michael Jackson's last words "Take me to children's hospital"


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hahahaahahaha you guys are funny! hahahaaha holy crap that made me laugh...06 i love your sense of humor man


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

exodon king said:


> rest in peace you talented child molester


I'm confused. Do you think he's a talented artist or a talented child molester...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

*31 TROOPS HAVE DIED SO FAR THIS MONTH, NOT INCLUDING COALITION FORCES. Just in the 25 days so far this month.....*

As far as your "icon", let all the little boys across the world sleep easy tonight.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

exodon king said:


> bahahahha. agreed.
> 
> like i said. he will be remembered for EVERYTHING he has done.
> yeah, he WAS an amazing artist, but man in the mirror does not counteract touching little boys.
> ...


 He also was never convicted of child molestation. Im sure pure greed was a factor for accusations. Im not denying what he did or didnt do, but all you guys have are assumptions. He deffinitly saw things differnent then the majority of the world, but does that mean he must of actually had sex with little boys or just slept in the same room? He also won in court as the accusers didnt even have a straight story. That leads me to think it goild be fueld by a scheme to sue for millions and not becasue rape occured.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> bahahahha. agreed.
> 
> like i said. he will be remembered for EVERYTHING he has done.
> yeah, he WAS an amazing artist, but man in the mirror does not counteract touching little boys.
> ...


* He also was never convicted of child molestation.* Im sure pure greed was a factor for accusations. Im not denying what he did or didnt do, but all you guys have are assumptions. He deffinitly saw things differnent then the majority of the world, but does that mean he must of actually had sex with little boys or just slept in the same room? He also won in court as the accusers didnt even have a straight story. That leads me to think it goild be fueld by a scheme to sue for millions and not becasue rape occured.
[/quote]

I'm sure those factual multi-million dollar payoffs had something to do with that....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

okay but nonetheless he admitted to sleeping with a 12 year old cancer sufferer when he was 44 years old. he also admitted to "very few" other boys had actually slept with him in his bed and defended himself by saying, "Why can't you share your bed? The most loving thing to do, is to share your bed with someone."

also another quote from him,

"I tuck them in and put a little like, er, music on and when it's story time I read a book and we go to sleep with the fireplace on. I give them hot milk, you know. We have cookies. It's very charming. It's very sweet. It's what the whole world should do.

now that's creepy:









also when i say he slept i dont mean he had sex with him i meant he SLEPT in the same bed as them...which...if you dont see anything wrong with that you got issues jacko! haha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man we are never gonna hear the end of it now.

jackson this jackson that...

FFS RIP crazy pedo plastic man who made som good music back in the day.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> man we are never gonna hear the end of it now.
> 
> jackson this jackson that...
> 
> FFS RIP crazy pedo plastic man who made som good music back in the day.


 QFT


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

whats the difference between Michael Jackson and Farrah Fawcett?

About 6 hours


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

IMO he was a *** and his music was gay aswell.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

A complete fruit cake but great music. Is it too early for jokes ?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

alan said:


> A complete fruit cake but great music. Is it too early for jokes ?


NEVER TOO EARLY!!

I wish Howard was live tomorrow...

Can't wait to hear his take on it all, and what classic material might emerge...


----------



## Buck27 (Aug 21, 2008)

I also heard that since his body is 90% plastic they are going to melt him down into LEGOs so little boys can play with him for a change


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Hahahahahahah that was epic.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Being too early for a mj joke is like being early for an all day breakfast


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Damn what a shame. hes was a great artist and a very misunderstood man.
apart from the slight dubious senario of the childmolesting hes was a great man. and he will be remembered for that.
wonder what brought on the heart attack. probably the pressure of having to perform to his fans and make it as good as his last tour.

RIP


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I heard he is going to be cremated and put into coa coa puffs so he can pass through the ass of a 10 yr old one last time


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^hahahaha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Buck27 said:


> I also heard that since his body is 90% plastic they are going to melt him down into LEGOs so little boys can play with him for a change










i think this is the best so far


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Difference between him and fara faucet
One was into a young lee majors and another into majorly young

Least he will be allright where he is going as he has practice burning!!!

What he say when he dropped 
Take me to the childrens hospital

He never died from the heart attack when taking him through the hospital they passed the kids ward and he had a stroke

He hasn't been this stiff since McCauly slept over

Greenpeace is protesting his death as if he is cremated will create a toxic cloud and if buried he is not bio degradeable

They trie to defibulate him but only melted his chest

Might have lived if the Ambo had not had to wait until they cleared the driveway of bigwheels

Difference between him and Manchester united
Man U will be playing giggs throughout the summer

Now they saved a bunch of money on the new MJ doll for not having to do research and devolpment
They are going to use autopsy schematics

He is been reincarnated as a gatorade bottle
He is already plastic and shoots into kids mouths

They had to cancel upcoming dates
mitch 12 and steven 8

Diff between him and faucet
One was jerked to by little boys and one jerked little boys

Difference between him and Neil Armstrong
One was famous and did the moonwalk and one fucks kids

I wonder if he will continue to give his organs to children

I shouldn't joke about this though think of all he has touched especially the kids

difference between him and disney movies
disney movies will continue touching children


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ hit and miss, mosty miss


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

As a tribute Mcdonalds are bringing out the McJackson burger. 50yr old meat between 10 yr old buns


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

at RnR


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Buck27 said:


> I also heard that since his body is 90% plastic they are going to melt him down into LEGOs so little boys can play with him for a change


LMAO oh man that is jus dirty, but hilarious...I think i laughed for like 5 mins non stop.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Since the announcement that Jackson had died, thousands of kids have gathered at the gates of Neverland. Police will let them out as soon as they find a locksmith.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey. Believe it or not, its gonna happen to ALL of us one day!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

"NEWSFLASH" Gary Glitter makes record ebay bid for Michael Jacksons computer..



baddfish said:


> Hey. Believe it or not, its gonna happen to ALL of us one day!


What... heart failure due to an overdose? not me it wont.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> bahahahha. agreed.
> 
> like i said. he will be remembered for EVERYTHING he has done.
> yeah, he WAS an amazing artist, but man in the mirror does not counteract touching little boys.
> ...


* He also was never convicted of child molestation.* Im sure pure greed was a factor for accusations. Im not denying what he did or didnt do, but all you guys have are assumptions. He deffinitly saw things differnent then the majority of the world, but does that mean he must of actually had sex with little boys or just slept in the same room? He also won in court as the accusers didnt even have a straight story. That leads me to think it goild be fueld by a scheme to sue for millions and not becasue rape occured.
[/quote]

I'm sure those factual multi-million dollar payoffs had something to do with that....
[/quote]

Testimonials against him had loop holes in them. There are no holes in a story telling the truth. Im not saying he didnt b/c i dont know however i do think the people in the cases were greedy and not actually victims


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

one day, i hope i'll visit THE secret island and chill out with MJ, Elvis and Tupac


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

leg89 said:


> one day, i hope i'll visit THE secret island and chill out with MJ, Elvis and Tupac


Fine with me !! I'll be on the one with Jim, Jimy, Janis and Kurt.. all dead at 27 !


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think the world is on crack man straight up crack. I don't get anyone making outs for a child molestor maybe they should interview the kids he touched and see how they feel????? No wait they have a therapist to tell how they feel for THE REST OF THEIR LIVES!!!! But that's ok cause he wrote billy jean so the odd sodomy and perversion with an innocent child is cool


The state really wanted to make an example out of him , they put everything they had into trying to convict michael jackson
on those allegations and they still had nothing.

Everyone talks about how weird he is , but of course he would be. when has he ever been able to lead a normal life? Never.
I do believe he had alot of problems , child abuse being a huge problem for him and his brothers when they were younger.
In his later years his repressed problems were reaching out any way he could. Building himself Amusement Parks etc ,

I do not know If he did it or not and Nobody now will ever know.At some point all we can do is leave it up to the Courts and hope that justice will be served.

Because other then that , you have nothing else to base your opinion on. You weren't there , and all You know is what You see on TV.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Slam the guy all you want but when your raised liek he was your going to be Fd up. look at al lthe child stars, actors or musicians. I think Britany ais a frikn joke and wouldnt touch that with a 100' pole but Im sure a bunch of people dising MJ would hop in Britany without a second thought. Back in the day he was the sh!t. I dont believe anyone that can disasgree with that. Im sure as hell glad I held onto the vinyl albums I have cause chaa frikn ching. I bet more people show to his funeral than the popes.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wackjob? Yes
Pedophile? Maybe, but probably not.
One of History's greatest entertainers? Yes.
RIP MJ. May you find the peace in death that so eluded you in life.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the guy was a confused and lost soul.
and people were using his fame/money left right and centre. 
the guy didnt know what to do. and the allegations against him crippled his reputation

i also beleive that in the later years he regretted what he did to his face but it was too late to change it.
when you look back on his life its a very sad sad story and i feel for him.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rip, he was an amazing entertainer.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

FAIL


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

You guys seen the clip where he holds the hand of the boy that was supposedly molested.......creepy to watch , like he forces him to hold his hand......seems waaaaaaay too close for being "just" a friend :/


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OK

Guilty or innocent....

Whichever way you feel let me ask you this, especially the ones who say he did nothing wrong...

Would you let your child sleep over at MJ's?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe no one saw this coming you see how pale he was last week??


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

all i can say is he made more money then I can dream of LOL....The dood did seem a bit creepy though.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Difference between him and fara faucet
> One was into a young lee majors and another into majorly young
> 
> Least he will be allright where he is going as he has practice burning!!!
> ...


bahahahahha

i heard when farrah fawcett died and went to heaven she went up to saint peter and saint peter said you have been such a great person, i would like to grant you any wish you would like. She replied i just want all the kids in the world to be safe.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rnr to be fair he was never found guilty on either case and both the accusers had shady stories. It's like if u were accused of murder six times and found not guilty every time although you wud be looked At wierd that wouldn't make you a murderer. I know the first time in 93 he settled outta court which was fishy but since no onewas there when it happened I so I don't think it's fair to cast judgement based on unfounded accusations.

Musically the man was a genius a true legend in every sense of the word. Outside that he was tucked but if you lived how he did you probably would be too.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Rnr to be fair he was never found guilty on either case and both the accusers had shady stories. It's like if u were accused of murder six times and found not guilty every time although you wud be looked At wierd that wouldn't make you a murderer. I know the first time in 93 he settled outta court which was fishy but since no onewas there when it happened I so I don't think it's fair to cast judgement based on unfounded accusations.
> 
> Musically the man was a genius a true legend in every sense of the word. Outside that he was tucked but if you lived how he did you probably would be too.


Yeah so by that regard Oj is innocent and hurricane Carter was guilty right??
Let me explain to everyone where I am coming from. 
1st time- 17 million paid to family to pull charges estimated losses I estimate 250 million and thats low
2nd time-15 million paid est loses my god don't even get me started

Now if i was in that place the first time and the lawsuit to prove me innocent was going to cost 50 million dollars I WOULD FIGHT IT. Why???? Because my NAME AND REPUTATION IS WORTH MORE THAN ANYTHING. Every single man I know TRUE man that is feels the same. That your balls and your word are everything and worth more than money. So if he was so innocent WHY did he pay hmmmm. Certainly had enough money too and had one of the best legal teams out there. IMO cause having the public think he did it was better than them KNOWING he did it.
You can't say he did not have the means or if he was guilty could'nt get off and then have the public think he was innocent(hence look at oj as he got off with enough money.....oh yeah that's right and he was innocent)

That being said and he pleads out and buys them off and so on and so forth. 5 short years later he puts himself in THE EXACT SAME SITUATION. He is at the very least a f*cking complete moron. This time I would defintely fight it even if guilty cause the public on a mass level would assume I did it. But no he pays them off quicker mind you than the last time cause well if you know it works then why not. Then at least he smartened up and got his own kids to diddle cause they can't very well sue themselves can they.

Yes I admit this is all heresay this is my opinion but CMON guys do you really think he's innocent of it all and just a "misunderstood"artist. If you do great and I hope you don't have kids and live by a sexual offender cause you might as well be Stevie Wonder. No man I know posed the question be rich and be labeled a pedophille or be broke and be labeled a idiot picked the first choice. Would you?? Please people don't answer that question here cause if you answer yes..................Well I think you already know how I feel about those complete wastes of skin. That is why I am so strongly convincted in my opinion in this case. Cause whoever it was that ever if it be through my ignorance or not touched my child in that way I would spray his head with a shotgun in the middle of times square during new years right underneath the dropping ball. I care not one solid bit who seen if the whole world seen nor what would happen to me after. I know people who have been molested, I have seen how there lives,relationship ability,trust factors, THERE LIVES are completly FUCKED NOW. No room for people like that in this world

On a different note I loved Thriller, I had the mini replica jacket, did the moonwalk,had the lp and the ep of billy jean and the girl is mine. I stilll have Jackson five records and pump them out on the odd cleaning day. He was a icon and a great entertainer, a amazing song writer and one of the best perfomers if not the best of our time. That being said still does not overshadow what I believe he did.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

BUT HE MADE THRILLER !!!!!!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

there was really no need for you to explain yourself.

if youre accused of murder on 6 occasions, you should be given the death penalty on principal.

michael jackson was a pedophile. convicted or not. get over it. it has nothing to do with the fact that he was a great artist.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> BUT HE MADE THRILLER !!!!!!


So whats so great about thriller? Its just a ladyboy prancing around with zombies to a gay tune.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Say what you like about Jackson, at least he drove past schools slowly.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rnr I here where your coming from but honestly 50 years from now when people say Michael Jackson guarenteed they are gonna be talking about his music ... That's his legacy no matter what he may or may not have done music is what it is today because of michael Jackson.

I'm not really a big fan I used to love his music when I first started high school.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

hahahah. 
yeah, and oj will first be associated with football and being the first NFL player to rush for more than 2,000 yards in a season. and second the murder of his wife.
and magic johnson will be associated with the la lakers, not aids
and clinton will first be associated with being the 42nd president...

lord knows nobodys talking about elvis and drugs these days. im sure the whole child molestation thing will just blow over


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I doubt that very highly Trigga what do you know about 
Hemmingway amazing and groundbreaking author/lush that was crazy and blew his head off
napolean/little man complex that had one testicle
Henry 8th king and founder of protestant religon great king/ pychotic with syphilis that killed woman for bearing him no son or err

Socrates philospher and great mind 2000+ years ago/ sexual deviant and homosexual

So that is why my reputation means so much Lao Tzu said
A man lasts only a generation but his legacy until the end of time


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Oj might have been innocent who knos











RedneckR0nin said:


> I doubt that very highly Trigga what do you know about
> Hemmingway amazing and groundbreaking author/lush that was crazy and blew his head off
> napolean/little man complex that had one testicle
> Henry 8th king and founder of protestant religon great king/ pychotic with syphilis that killed woman for bearing him no son or err
> ...


 what about James brown,malcom x (former drug dealer and thug before he found Islam), oscar wilde, tupac, miles Davis...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your not catching my drift man I am saying this will not go away in 50 years people that were never alive when he was will know about the allegations
I know all about 
Malcom X-Read his book 4 times(was a shoe shine boy/hustler,then hustler numbers runner/preacher for Nation of Islam/then left and got shot by more than likely the nation of islam)
Oscar wilde-Read 6 of his books
Tupac-own several of his albums and read many writeups on him
Miles davis-Own three first pressing albums by the man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Fair enough but I think his musical accolades will outweigh the accusations 50 years from now


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Outweigh most definite sad to say
bury them not a f*cking chance your dirt comes back to haunt you don't matter how rich or famous and death brings it out more so so we shall see in the upcoming years whats said about dear 'ole micheal


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I wonder if the coronor will check to see if Michael actually had vitalago or if he was bleaching his skin.... If not his broke ass brothers will probably spill the beans in an interview soon


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Tupac-own several of his albums and read many writeups on him


Since when do ******** listen to rap? I call bullshit!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> all i can say is he made more money then I can dream of LOL....The dood did seem a bit creepy though.


He's also in more debt than most of us will ever make.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I wonder if the coronor will check to see if Michael actually had vitalago or if he was bleaching his skin.... If not his broke ass brothers will probably spill the beans in an interview soon


if it was me i would be looking into that aswell.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

BAHAHAHHAHAHAH.

did you make this one?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

exodon king said:


> BAHAHAHHAHAHAH.
> 
> did you make this one?


 NO..BUT JOKES ARE RUNNING RAPID...

Michael Jackson glove..only wore once...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

geeze LOL you all are going to hell LOL.


----------

